# Any info on Firelake Miniatures?



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry Cd : ( - I am of no help with mini-breeders : (((.

I just know that I was told that in the USA there are only a few that are worth looking into :rolffleyes: CBrand might be of help to you through PM maybe. 

I asked some standard breeders and they told me the above mentioned info - maybe you better stick with your state  !!!


----------

